

For The Internet, New Connections With Peering - jsm386
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/02/science/02topo.html

======
Kalq
"And some flows through so-called dark networks, private channels created to
move information more cheaply and efficiently within a business or any kind of
organization. For instance, Google has privately built such a network so that
video and search data need not pass through so many points to get to
customers."

Can someone please clarify exactly what this means? What exactly do companies
like Google do to move the data more efficiently within their own network?

~~~
wmf
I don't have any info about what Google is doing, but they could be doing
"cold potato" routing by sending traffic over the GoogleBone all the way to
local ISPs, bypassing the other backbones.

